# Graffiti/weathering article in last GR magazine



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to say I thought that article in the latest GR about the graffiti artists and the weathered boxcars was excellent. Although I recognize not everyone will agree those guys are artists, in my mind both the graffiti painters and the guys doing the weathering are extremely talented in their own ways. I also recognize that tagging is a criminal act but if they spent half as much money putting away the real criminals (like the big financial institution GS) as they spend chasing those guys, we'd all be better off. It seems to me that GR has been heading down the path of more and more advertising to the point where it would take me all of two minutes to go through the whole mag, but in this case I really enjoyed the article and wanted to say "good job guys".

Keith


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's a link to the Museum of Contemporary Art's blog on the graffiti exhibit, which gives a bit more perspective about the hows and whys of the exhibit itself, as well as some info on the artists. 

Click Here for Blog 

You definitely owe it to yourself to check out the slideshow of the exhibit. It does a good job of showing graffiti in terms of the destructiveness of it, but also how it's influenced modern art and design. 

Slide Show 
(Alas, the box cars show up in only one photo, very small off to the side. You really can't tell what they are...) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, thanks Kevin, some really incredible work in there! 

BTW, I saw the box cars in two pictures, but as you say, they are too small to see very well. 

Keith


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Our Iowa club used to have a "car art " contest, by popular vote. just for a winter project.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was odd they did not mention Bragadon chalks, since theirs stay on and you don't need to spray them and lose half the effect, as the article mentioned.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you might be thinking of that really fine milled powder paint Jerry, where the friction/heat of rubbing it with a brush makes it stick? 

The article inspired me to try my hand at weathering the trucks of my Swiss gravel hoppers--something I'd swore I would never do. I took some of my kids white chalk, ground it on a sanding block and brushed it on. I couldn't believe a) how quick and easy it was and b) how it absolutely transformed the look of the cars. I'm not going to spray over them, though, and if they get washed off I'll just do it again. 

Keith


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I was an art teacher and was always using chalks to weather my cars, but when you sprayed it, most would disappear and you'd have to do it again/etc....So I was real happy to find the Bragdon powdered chalks. Rub them on with a brush, and that's it. They don't cost much more than artist's chalks either.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this the stuff you mean Jerry? Looks like great stuff and as you say their prices seem very good: 

http://www.bragdonent.com/weather.htm 

Keith


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 23 Jan 2012 03:12 PM 
I thought it was odd they did not mention Bragadon chalks, since theirs stay on and you don't need to spray them and lose half the effect, as the article mentioned. 

I use them also, but I have found that spraying on the overcoat, and THEN using challk when the overcoat is wet works a little better then doing it the way we are told to do it! Takes a little to get on to it. It doesnt dissapper and sets at the same time...messy yes and you wil go through brushes quicker.... but all you have to do is work with it, work it in whatever..but I get GREAT effects using it that way....this process works with all chalks. You can also go onlline and get chalk in bulk cheaper than buying in the little containers! BUT yes I have a very arge supplly of Bragdons chalks!

Besides you dont have to seal ANY of it.....yes it wil come off on you hands, and yes you wil have to periodicaly touch it up...maybe, but getting your hands dirty is what this is alll about! When have you played with trains and NOT got your hands dirty?

Bubba


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep that is it. Sticks best to a dull coat surface. One of their variety packs lasts a long time, unless you weather like Bubba does!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I see this thread got locked over on GRYs forum. The issue is not right or wrong, its if your modeling trains ,,then thats part of model railroading.


----------

